# جداول معظم قطاعات الحديد (الاستيل)



## asdnet36 (17 أبريل 2010)

الســــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
اخواني الاعزاء:
اقدم لكم هذا الملف الذي يحتوي على خصائص القطاعات المعدنية (الاستيل) بصورة مجمعة ومرتبة في ملف اكسل واحد يمكن الاحتفاظ به بسهولة او طباعته​ 
ويشمل الملف على الآتي:​ 


*hot rolled sections*​ 



equal angles


unequal angles


channels (u.p.n)


i.p.n.


i.p.e.


h.e.a.


h.e.b.


h.e.m.


pipes


hollow square sections


hollow rectangular sections ​

فقط نسألكم الدعاء​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل وجزاكم الله خيراً .............. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mastermind_00 (17 أبريل 2010)

جاري التحميل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز جدا أخي الفاضل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (17 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير 
اللهم اغفر ذنبك وزدك علما وعطائا لهذا المنتدى وبارك في رزقك 
تشرفنا بك


----------



## Mastermind_00 (17 أبريل 2010)

بعد التحميل
ممتازة فعلا وتفيد كل من يعمل في مجال المنشآت المعدنية
بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

:13::13::13:
​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah1341 (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asdnet36 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الردود اللطيفة وسوف اوافيكم بجداول لقطاعات الزد والصاج المعرج وكمرات الكرين ومقاسات شلتر الطائرات على اختلاف انواعها​


----------



## ربيع عزت (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور زجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## taha aref (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي منصور (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم متولى (24 أبريل 2010)

الف الف الف شكر أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم متولى (24 أبريل 2010)

*ياريت أخى الفاضل تشرحلى الفرق فى المسميات الأتيه .


i.p.n.


i.p.e.


h.e.a.


h.e.b.


h.e.m.

*


----------



## waelmansa (13 مايو 2010)

الله يباركلك


----------



## Akmal (16 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر على الملف الرائع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا عى المرفقات


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## alanieng (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## Sobhy okap (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## راسم النعيمي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م-خالد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## magdyamdb (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي الفاضل وجزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## taha_ahmed (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد الثرواني (23 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## hany_kortoba (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك 
يعلم اللة مجهود تشكر علية​


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## medo2010_eng (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## falal (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Alf shokr ya bashmohandes bas howa el gadawel di mafihash el spans we el loads mate3rafsh agebhom menen


----------



## osama adel dawoud (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fihonil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود المبذول


----------



## madrelesh (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في الآونة الأخيرة ومع التطور تكنلوجيا البناء وازدهار الاسثمار العقاري أصبح هناك هامش لا بئس به ليمارس المهندس المعماري خياله في تنفيذ بعض تصاميمه التي قد لا تتوقف عند حدود الابنية الخرسانية الكلاسيكية فأصبح هناك عملية مزج بين مختلف مواد البناء في المنشأ الواحد فهو يريد هذا الجزء خرساني وذلك الجزء معدني وجزء ثالث من الزجاج وما الى ذلك من متطلبات أخرى 

واستفساري هو عند طرق تصميم ودراسة وتنفيذ العناصر الأكثر شيوعاً في الأبنية وهي الخرسانة المسلحة مع بعض العناصر المعدنية 
ففي بعض الأبنية الخرسانية قد نحتاج الى استخدام جائز معدني لأسباب كثيرة وهذا الجائز قد يكون مرتبط مع جوائز خرسانية او قد نحتاج لعمود معدني مستند على عنصر خرساني او قد نحتاج لتثبيت عنصر معدني وإسناده او ربطه مع عنصر خرساني 
هل يوجد كتاب او مرجع يفيدني بطرق التصميم واشتراطات التثبيت والمواد المستخدمة فيها والتحقيقات الضرورية لمثل هذه الوصلات ؟؟؟؟؟
استفسار آخر كيف لي أن احصل على جداول لمقاطع معدنية يحتوي بالاضافة لخواص المقطع بل يحتوي أيضاً على قدرة تحمله لمختلف الجهود مثل القوة المحورية عزم الانعطاف قوى القص والى آخر


----------



## صالح التميمي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## nawalid6 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وفيك


----------



## ابو محمد توحيد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## amrcivil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي الفاضل وجزاكم الله خيراً .............. وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ept (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم


----------



## Dr ehab (1 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهند الجنابي (1 يناير 2011)

مشاركه رائعه جدا ومفيده فعلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.noor78 (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
والله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## ج.ناردين (3 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## walid1963 (3 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## didi 13 (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عنا خير بالفعل انا كنت محتاجه لان أكثر من شخص طلبه مني


----------



## Alaa Moneer (14 يناير 2011)

*شكرا*

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## فهدالادهم (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن دحمان (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كولاعراق (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## am1731980 (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع والمثمر
لكن ارجو من الله ان لا تكون بها اخطاء
وان تكو تمت مراجعتها جيدا
وشكرا


----------



## civil87 (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعطيك الف عافية وعلم كمان 

يا اخونا ساعدونا في حساب كميات الحديد في الخرسانة المسلحة 

تحياتي


----------



## hotbird2271980 (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. كنت أبحث عن هذه الجداول منذ فترة ز


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

*مشكور جدا والله يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## amr osheiba (30 يناير 2011)

الف شكر اخى العزيز مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MSHAMANDI (24 مارس 2011)

more thanks


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 مارس 2011)

_*لك جزيل الشكر اخى الكريم*_


----------



## ELKAISAR (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.atheer (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walid1963 (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا" لك


----------



## Lordmedo (24 مارس 2011)

100 100 و تسلم ايدك


----------



## ahmedcivil2006 (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك


----------



## محمداحمد5 (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## saalaam (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كثيرا.....بارك الله فيك


----------



## sima (12 أبريل 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks very


----------



## العلم والايمان (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mzezo2 (13 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## xXx_2010 (13 أبريل 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً ..


----------



## م/فاضل (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## haytham.a.e (14 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااا يا هندسه


----------



## faisal.s (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمداحمد5 (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صقر الهندسه (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hussam elden (25 أبريل 2011)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## نجانجا (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد حنفى (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmoe (15 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (15 مايو 2011)

ممتازه جدا بس ياريت لو عندك جدول sheet piles كمان ارفعه ياريت


----------



## sammillinum (21 يونيو 2011)

الله يباركلك
​


----------



## shuaa said (21 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## mahmoud khalil (23 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## النجاري (23 يونيو 2011)

حقا موضوع مفيد وانا كنت احتاج هكذا جدول منذ زمن
جزيت خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (23 يونيو 2011)

جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك وبالعمل ............


----------



## hassona_exe (23 يونيو 2011)

جزالك الله كل خير 
جدول ممتاز


----------



## Moh_agawi (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ر.م علي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fowa (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed2051 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ibrahim abdrboh (6 مايو 2012)

شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

asdnet36 قال:


> الســــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
> اخواني الاعزاء:
> اقدم لكم هذا الملف الذي يحتوي على خصائص القطاعات المعدنية (الاستيل) بصورة مجمعة ومرتبة في ملف اكسل واحد يمكن الاحتفاظ به بسهولة او طباعته​
> ويشمل الملف على الآتي:​
> ...



بارك الله فيكم


----------



## moto1212 (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله ألف خير والله يرحم والديك


----------



## ELKAISAR (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 7oda91 (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## *amy* (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## teefaah (28 سبتمبر 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aelmostafa (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مونموننووله (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الورد الابيض (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_walid_2011 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير 

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هانى حميده (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sahin_1996_133 (8 يناير 2013)

الله يبارك فيك ياأخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed_a.asatar (13 فبراير 2013)

ممكن طريقه حل الترس على الساب بالكود المصرى


----------



## taiscer (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الطالب. (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## beaurivage (20 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيييك


----------



## engkhaled20 (20 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ramsis9000 (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## genius2020 (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## iraqivisionary (22 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين بصره (22 فبراير 2013)

وفقك الله


----------



## mido elssy (12 مارس 2013)

ربيع عزت قال:


> مشكور زجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mustafa20099 (12 مارس 2013)

تسلم ياملك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## beko19 (20 مارس 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## جوار علي (29 مارس 2013)

شكر جزيل وموفقية وصالح دعاء


----------



## احمد مناحي (1 أبريل 2013)

مشاركه روعه ومفيده جدا


----------



## civil en.ali (27 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يوفقك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## amir75_eg (5 فبراير 2014)

*جميييييييل*

جمييييييييييييييل راااااااااااااااااااااااءع


----------



## mousabadr (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohbahgat (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## mostafa ashry (5 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فنون هندسية (11 أكتوبر 2014)

ممتازززز


----------



## body55 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

بعد التحميل
ممتازة فعلا وتفيد كل من يعمل في مجال المنشآت المعدنية
بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسبmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## abdallasaafan (3 نوفمبر 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## مهندس_احمد_على (3 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## mohamedplayer (30 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## en g ineer (18 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelbaky (18 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك لك


----------

